# Other Animals > Other Pets >  my red claw crab

## bushmaster06

it lives with 2 fire-bellied toads and 4 guppies in a 20G (pictured on the bottom). everyone seems to do well together. the crab spends most of its time in its cave and comes out at night, but while feeding one of the toads it came up onto the little beach for some photos. i feed it thawed frozen bloodworms and algae wafers and it cleans up the scraps from the fish. its molted once so its obviously growing.

----------


## Skelly98

I'm sorry to say this, but red claw crabs are brackish. This means that they need some salty water, not like the ocean, but about half way between fresh and sea (or less). These crabs die in fresh water. 

Frogs die in brackish water. 

Fortunately, a ten gallon aquarium and a hygrometer (and aquarium salt) is all you need. Set it up like it is now, with two table spoons per gallon of salt (1.005 SG), and the crab should do perfect! guppies and some other livebarers can do well in brackish as well, if acclimated. 

Also, by the size of the claws and the underbelly, the crab is male. 

Sorry, i'm a bit of a crab lover  :Stick Out Tongue:  even though they aren't that popular.

----------


## bushmaster06

there is some salt in the water and the frogs don't seem to mind and the crab is doing well.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Salt are harmful to amphibians if they are constantly exposed or in contact with it. They may look okay now but they won't last long. There are reasons why frogs and crabs are not found together in the same ecosystem unless they are cane toads or land hermit crabs or crab-eating frogs (Frejervarya sp.)

Nice setup, though  :Smile:

----------


## nicodimus22

Fire-bellied toads slowly release poison from their skin into their environment. That is why you never house them with anything else besides other fire-bellied toads. They are also strictly fresh-water. 

Red claw crabs are capable of surviving in fresh water for brief periods, but for good health, they need brackish water.

I don't know what else to say except PLEASE DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE BUYING A PET.

----------


## Stolzieren

absolutely love crabs! you've got a beautiful one there

----------

